# Greased lightning - Robert dyas



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

On offer for £15 for 1litre


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=120991460013

Go direct .


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Dammit lol only wanted it to try out though, heard good and bad things about it


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

There's a link somewhere for free samples I think? I like it, and it's also excellent on glass. Don't use it on a festering car, just treat it like a Q.D.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I just use it for soaking bird shat.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

3.78 ltrs direct £34.99 free postage


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

They offering samples, someone posted in another thread but in all honesty save your money as you'll only regret it


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

whats wrong with it ??


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

mac1459 said:


> whats wrong with it ??


It's billed as a waterless wash, it does clean but will scratch your paintwork. I tested it on my daily.

If you wash your car first then go round the car its jot bad and does leave a nice layer of protection that beads well but again it cleans that well it will strip your Lsp over time


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Take no notice that is crap it's good


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Its an excellent product and used as QD on a clean car leaves a fantastic glossy finish. As others have said it a great glass cleaner as well. Get some you wont regret it.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

If you have a JTF near you they sell 2 1litre bottles for £15.99+vat or 3.5l bottle for £24.99+.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I used it as a QD and i though it was very good to be completely honest - beaded really well and left a very wet, glossy finish on my blck paint. Wouldn't believe any of the rubbish they spout about waterless washing and 'lifts the dirt away from the paint' though... 

Codswallop - for want of a better word.

Cooks


----------

